# Skymark



## pat.p

Hey Guys,
Just wondering i managed to get a huge skymark on my nike sasquatch 460 (thanks to my friend)
can send pics what should i do.
Cheers


----------



## Golfbum

Post a photo of the sky mark. However if the paint has been removed the only way you are fixing that is to repaint the club head.
If only the clear coat has been scuffed off you could possibly wet sand that area with 1500-1800 grit sand paper, then polish it. The thing is you likely do not have the polish and car wax will not work.
I worked in the Paint Shop at a Ford Assembly Plant for years. I did small paint repairs so I know what I am talking about when it comes to doing this repair. I have painted quite a few club heads in the past.
So put a photo up, make it very clear and closeup so I can see the damage.


----------



## 65nlovenit

I have the same thing and will be very very interested in this posting. If Pat.P has problems posting a picture, let me know and I'll post one...

Del


----------



## mkoreiwo

I have a product I used on a Rapture that worked phenomenally. It is called QUIXX, and is a two part polish. When I was done that head really looked incredible. I found the stuff through another golf forum and decided to try it. Really was very impressed.

As mentioned, if the scratch is realy deep, repainting/filling it is the only way to recover it. I understand you can get touch up paint for drivers, but I can't recall where I saw that... try the QUIXX....


----------



## pat.p

the picture is to large to post suppose thats what you get for letting a 26 handicaper use ur driver on the range!


----------



## 65nlovenit

Here is a couple of pictures showing the sky mark. Let us know what can be done to fix it up please.


----------



## pat.p

65nlovenit said:


> Here is a couple of pictures showing the sky mark. Let us know what can be done to fix it up please.


That looks beond repair but ive found some touch up paint on the internet and im ordering a pot!


----------



## Golfbum

65nlovenit said:


> Here is a couple of pictures showing the sky mark. Let us know what can be done to fix it up please.


Sand it down, mask it off and repaint it. Then clear coat it.
Easy enough to do.


----------



## Topflite_d2

I am in the process of re-painting my old Ram driver, so it holds out until a couple of weeks when I hopefully get a TaylorMade R7 Draw.


----------



## 373

Get some chrome polish and a bunch of fine rags.

I used to clean white paint sky marks off my clubs with a piece of grass. Works...


----------



## Golfbum

Hi Del
Did you repaint that clubhead? If so how did it turn out? Basic black heads are easy to repaint.
Another good trick to help prevent sky marks is this. Wax them, put a couple coats of car wax on them. A friend of mine does that to all his drivers and fairway woods. Works great.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

Golfbum said:


> Another good trick to help prevent sky marks is this. Wax them, put a couple coats of car wax on them. A friend of mine does that to all his drivers and fairway woods. Works great.



That's a great idea


----------



## 65nlovenit

Put about 4 coats of Turtle Car Wax on it, and I put the head cover on every time I put it back in the bag, its starting to look pretty good, hardly see the mark at all.


----------



## Topflite_d2

I just ordered a TM r7 425 w/ Grafalloy prolaunch blue 65g shaft and its used and I don't know what condition it will be in but I if there is any skymarks I'm going to use a product called Nu Finish scratch doctor. It is make for scratches in car paint jobs and is supposed to work really well well well see Wednesday how it is.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts

Topflite_d2 said:


> I just ordered a TM r7 425 w/ Grafalloy prolaunch blue 65g shaft and its used and I don't know what condition it will be in but I if there is any skymarks I'm going to use a product called Nu Finish scratch doctor. It is make for scratches in car paint jobs and is supposed to work really well well well see Wednesday how it is.


yep, let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Topflite_d2

Hey its here guys


----------



## 373

Last week was my turn. The ball literally took off a few lines of paint all the way down to bare metal. You can feel the scratches with your finger. I called The Golfworks and they said their enamel sticks would take care of it, but they are really intended to paint in the letters on a club.

They suggested a small bottle of Testors modeling paint and a very fine brush, building up the paint layer by layer with sufficient drying time between coats, then polishing it gently until the paint has leveled with the original surface.

My buddy gave me a black Sharpie... everybody's a comedian...


----------

